# Exposure Lights giveaway - Enter here by Dec 15!



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi, We have been running a very simple prize giveaway competition over on the sister site mtbr.com - we're looking to branch out and share some support with you guys. If it's your thing, thanks in advance for playing.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Here's how it works:*

Three lucky soles are going to win some holiday gifts (we won't take offence if you regift). 

Grand Prize is the new Exposure Lights Toro with the new, incredibly bright P7 emitter valued at $350.

2 runner-up prizes of the neat Spark valued at $119 - similar to the Joystick, but even more versatile for doing whatever you darned well want when you're not riding!

All we want you to do this time is give us the most unusual thing you think you would do with such a bright, light and cable free light. The challenge is to keep the ideas relatively civilized!!

We'll have the roadbikereview/mtbr.com guys weigh in with us on some interesting suggestions and the winner will be announced here on the forum and by PM!

Deadline is December 15th.

By the way, my strangest use is snow blowing my drive in the Winter

Have fun and thanks for playing.

Cheers,
James


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm not sure how strange it is to use a light to light things, but the strangest thing I'm likely to light with it is dog poop. (That's civilized, right?)

Thanks for the opportunity here, James.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Seoul P7s aren’t the brightest.


----------



## sabertooth (Nov 8, 2009)

James,

My favorite use is of course riding with my Joystick and MaxxD lights. As a law enforcement professional, specializing in traffic enforcement I use my Joystick during sobriety check points. The flash feature works great to warn other motorists and keeps me safe. Just for fun sometimes, I use the flash feature to mess with intoxicated drivers during sobriety tests. 

Exposure should really consider getting in the law enforcement light market. You make great lights and I recommend them to all my friends. Keep producing the best lights in the market, IMHO.


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmmm...

The strangest thing I can think of that I would use it for... would probably be mounted to my helmet as a caving or night climbing backup light.

Of course it would get equal use mounted to my road helmet for commuting.


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

Well, I''m a nurse and also a nursing student. I'm currently doing a rotation in women's health and childbirth...I imagine this light could come in really handy during childbirth. And hands-free to boot!  :thumbsup:


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

If I had this light, I could use it to reply to the messages that those UFOs have been sending me.


----------



## Geet (Sep 17, 2004)

Not really strange, but using it as a light on a power wheelchair


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

rkj__ said:


> If I had this light, I could use it to reply to the messages that those UFOs have been sending me.


If I had this light, I could use it to send messages to Earth. I don't think the one that I have is bright enough, because nobody is replying :-(


----------



## lalonauta (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm a structural/aerospace engineer. We will be testing a moth-balled F8 aircraft out of an aircraft boneyard in the near future. However, a family of raccoons has since made the aircraft their living space. So, if I had the Toro light, I would use it to crawl into the afterburner of the airplane and evict the family of raccoons. Raccoons are known for chewing through cables, but that would not be a problem with this light. No sir-ee. Also, the Toro's 700 lumens should be enough to blind the critters and save myself from getting a rabies shot.


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

If I won one of your lights I would definitely retro fit it to my dog's harness so she could finally track down those feral cats that tear up the garbage and walk all over the cars! 
It would also make her very visible while running along side the bike on our many low mile excursions to friend's houses!
No doubt it would also help with visibility when she is in the Burley trailer on the longer mileage rides!


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

As well as using the light to ride with, I'd probably take it to work to use it to help find things that fall into the "Great Oblivion." That's what we call the shop floor; once something falls onto the floor, it is almost never seen again.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

Besides riding and night cross country skiing with them, I'd hang several of these in the doorway to the part of my basement where I keep my bikes. This application would blind anyone attempting to rob me, and keep my wife from being able to accurately count how many bikes are down there


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Unusual things to do with a uber-bright light...

-Take 'caving' which, in LA means exploring old mine shafts
-Attach to skull for use during frame-building, gotta be able to see!
-Midnight hiking
-Blinding surveillance satellites
-Spare headlight for the Mini Cooper
-Finding tools dropped into bike frame tubing
-Inexpensive feature film illumination


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

“Over”-bright lights are great. Just ask anyone who had to deal with mine on the October 2009 San Jose Bike Party ride. People were *****ing left and right on how my lights were “too bright”. I love over-bright lights.

Or was that also German for “about-bright” lights, since “uber” is German for “about” and also “over”, depending on the conjugation?


----------



## Klong (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd like to have a light to help me identify and avoid the skunks that patrol the area between my bike-barn and my house. It's urgent.

C.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I've been thinking about becoming a peeping tom. . If the light is adequately bright, then my victims...I mean subjects, would be blinded and couldn't see ME


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

rkj__ said:


> If I had this light, I could use it to reply to the messages that those UFOs have been sending me.


I have this light. I've been reflecting it off the moon and rkj thinks UFO's are trying to contact him.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

This one's original: I would use it as a flashlight! I need to patent that!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2009)

*1 more day to enter to win Exposure Lights!*



[email protected] said:


> Hi, We have been running a very simple prize giveaway competition over on the sister site mtbr.com - we're looking to branch out and share some support with you guys. If it's your thing, thanks in advance for playing.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *
> ...


We're starting the review process now and will check all entries that come in by midnight Tuesday. 

Just think what you can do with one of these cable free lights! We've heard it all - colonoscopies, signalling UFOs for outer space trails and even crazy suggestions like using it to ride a bike at night (with sunglasses!). Throw it there!


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Id use it to....settle an experiment.

can a torch really be as bright as a million candles if held in the same hand while falling into a deep dark hole in the ground, and to see which hit the bottom first when dropped, the million candles or the single torch?

Of course there are two schools of view on this..

the heavier an object is the quicker its rate of fall, however :idea:
the extra surface area created by a million candles simmultaneously would by far outweigh the streamlined aero torpedo shape of the single torch.

so I guess if your a gravity man or an aero man, this would sure settle the argument..


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

muscleendurance said:


> Id use it to....settle an experiment.
> 
> can a torch really be as bright as a million candles if held in the same hand while falling into a deep dark hole in the ground, and to see which hit the bottom first when dropped, the million candles or the single torch?
> 
> ...



BUT the candles would blow OUT unless you were in a vacuum......in which case it is a moot point because they wouldn't be lit in the first place.....LOSE


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

no one mentioned sticking it up .....um...uh.....well.... where the sun don't shine and masquerading as a firefly!


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

Touch0Gray said:


> no one mentioned sticking it up .....um...uh.....well.... where the sun don't shine and masquerading as a firefly!


human christmas decoration.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

With such a powerful light I would see what speed reduction would be realized due to the stream of photons working to push the bike backwards. (great marketing visual)


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I would use it not only for my commute but also in my art classroom to spotlight students art work so that they would have the pleasure of a short gallery experience. This might give the incentive to take art to a new and higher place.

I would also use it to make my way throught he jungle of my back yard area to get firewood in the winter. 

I might bird watch in the night and have a much better chance of spotting one.
I definately need one because I can think of hundreds of great ideas.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd go to a yoga class and ask people if they would like to become enlightened - and then I'd whip out my Exposure Lights Toro with the new, incredibly bright P7 emitter and shine it in their ear.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

i'd rig it up inside my toolbox so the light came on whenever i opened the lid. plus, the brightness would illuminate my work area.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Touch0Gray said:


> BUT the candles would blow OUT unless you were in a vacuum......in which case it is a moot point because they wouldn't be lit in the first place.....LOSE



they were in a bell jar, moreon


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

When I was a kid doing projects in school we would make maps on poster board. We would use a really bright light positioned behind a map in an Atlas, and project the outline onto the poster board so we could trace it.

Now that I'm older I would dig a hole under the earth's crust and use the Exposure Light to project the images of the continents onto the moon. This would remind people that we live on a small and very beautiful planet.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

As I put my Christmas lights up this winter it was dark. My bike helmet and light worked great so that I could see the cup hooks on the eaves. 

Sure, my wife thought I looked like a total dork. (think, Honey, I Shrunk the Kids)

What about night golfing? (not K()d3 for Tiger)


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

muscleendurance said:


> the heavier an object is the quicker its rate of fall


Um, no. You must have missed that week in Physics.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

ElvisMerckx said:


> Um, no. You must have missed that week in Physics.


unless you count for air resistance.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

LOL, “lucky soles”.    :thumbsup: :hand: :ciappa: Maybe written forms of the English language should just be banned altogether???


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

christmas parade!


----------



## lalonauta (Mar 24, 2008)

So, who got the lights?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

yeah where's my light?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2009)

*Exposure Lights winners announced*

Sorry for the delay guys - we wanted the forum moderators/founders to give us their blessings first and they are as always busy keeping the site rolling along for all of us to enjoy. 

In our original criteria for winning we stated:

"All we want you to do this time is give us the most unusual thing you think you would do with such a bright, light and cable free light."

we got some hilarious suggestions and some very useful posts too, but it came down to the essence of the Exposure Lights systems which are what can you do or do better with a cable free and lightweight system. This allowed us to stay focused and filter out (some very amusing ones). 

Thanks to all for playing - we'll start up another competition in the New Year

The Winners are :

Grand Prize of Exposure Lights Toro: EMTNATE 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?...915&postcount=

We especially liked the lighting requirements of firefighting pushed the limit of performance of lighting systems and the relevance of Exposure Lights cable free system to this uncompromising and demanding application.

Runners up prize of Exposure Lights Spark

BAINE

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?...9&postcount=21

We liked the fact that you simply couldn't do this with a high powered cabled and/or heavy lighting system. It would also be a bloody hilarious trick to play on the unsuspecting (video please BAINE!)

IDAZ

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?...9&postcount=29

Another great application - night ride to the location and then throw the Spark (or Joystick) in our headstrap and go frog spotting with a long throw beam (show us some pics of the frogs please IDAZ)

Thanks again and Happy New Year to all. 

James
Exposure Lights USA





[email protected] said:


> Hi, We have been running a very simple prize giveaway competition over on the sister site mtbr.com - we're looking to branch out and share some support with you guys. If it's your thing, thanks in advance for playing.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *
> ...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

so wait, this wasn't a separate rbr giveaway? lame...


----------

